# Flatties



## Tree03 (Jan 27, 2013)

Went out this morning by myself picked up a few flatties in a little honey hole of mine

If anyones ever needing a fishing buddy give me a pm I have about a month off before I start a new job


----------



## Tree03 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dads havin a fish fry at work Friday convinced me to go out last night and round up a few more.

2 man limit


----------

